# CFPAS Password to download needed please!



## VT-Jeff (12 Apr 2016)

Hi there, I am looking for the password for the CFPAS download, if anyone has it could you kindly PM me please? thanks in advance! I forgot to check DWAN before I left for home and can't turn back now haha


----------



## mariomike (12 Apr 2016)

VT-Jeff said:
			
		

> I am looking for the password for the CFPAS download, if anyone has it could you kindly PM me please?



See also,

CFPAS Download  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113095.25
2 pages.
OP: "...if someone could PM a password so I may download it..."


----------



## sgtlefevre (28 Jun 2016)

Hi, Can I get the password as well? My boss is harassing me to complete my PDRs


----------



## thetratveller172 (12 Feb 2017)

Anyone that could PM me the password please [


----------



## mariomike (12 Feb 2017)

For reference, perhaps,

CFPAS Password to download 

will be merged with,

CFPAS Download  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/113095/post-1475847/topicseen.html
2 pages.


----------



## NLBCPQ (11 Mar 2017)

Does anyone have the cfpas password, if o can you PM me cheers


----------



## C17 Tech (11 Mar 2017)

http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2012/dn-nd/D12-7-15-6-eng.pdf     Page 12

*ACCESS CFPAS/CPPR*​To access the external CFPAS Web site, log on at www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/cfpas-sepfc/ and use the password “*letmein*”.
This password is also available from your DWAN workstation at http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dgmc/engraph/CFPAS_home_e.asp.
For more information about CPPR, visit http://hr.ottawahull.mil.ca/cppr-perpc/


----------

